# Rewicking



## dwayne19420 (13/10/15)

Hey all fellow vapers.. I'd like to ask how often should I be rewicking my device? ... Don't chain vape only sometimes. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (13/10/15)

Some dry burn and rewick every day. Some every second day. Some longer. Also dependent on the juice. Darker juices clog up your coil and wick much quicker.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (13/10/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Hey all fellow vapers.. I'd like to ask how often should I be rewicking my device? ... Don't chain vape only sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Hi @dwayne19420 

I agree with @Andre, it depends on the wick material, the juice and the power you vape at. 

My Rayon wicks in my Nuppin that vapes light coloured menthol juices get rewicked about every 15ml of juice. Sometimes more frequently if i have the time. 

My rayon wick in my Lemo1 used for low power (15W) vaping of my Strawberry Ice mix (light colour) lasts about 20ml (5 tankfuls) before i can taste the flavour drop. Then I rewick. 

But my organic cotton in my Reo/RM2 with Blackbird tobacco juice needs a new wick after 5ml. That juice just shreds the wick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (13/10/15)

Then you get me who vapes mostly desert vapes at 0mg that keeps the wick for at least 3 days.


----------



## dwayne19420 (13/10/15)

I have been using 100% cotton wool for the last few days waiting for my order to arrive and so far every day I have been changing it out with fresh cotton it lasts a day some times 2 days and gets a strange harsh taste not burnt but like a ash taste to it . Thanks for the info all was thinking I was ocd or something 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/10/15)

I keep my wick sometimes 4 to 5 days. I just vape flavorless in between and then the wick is clean enough for another flavor.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/15)

i rewick everyday without fail. i recoil almost as frequently if the time is available otherwise i recoil every weekend. 
Its really up to the vaper. My brother could vape on the same coil and wick for 2 weeks. i on the other hand am sensitive to taste so after a day the wick starts tasting scorched to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

